# another dog food question



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

o.k. what dog food would you recommended for good stools,shining coats and keep weight on dogs that are worked 5 days aweek ?


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

I feed Purina Pro Plan Chicken 26/16 and it keeps my dogs looking great and firm poop! They are worked 7 days a week and the food keeps there weight just right!!


----------



## chad fenton (Jul 23, 2005)

I use PMI Exclusive. It is a very good dog food. Purina mills' top of the line. It cost about 26-28 dollars per 40lbs bag. I am very pleased


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

*I feed Eagle Pack *

*Orginal Adult *
http://www.eaglepack.com/pages/ep_orig_adult.html


*And *

*Power Formula*
http://www.eaglepack.com/pages/ep_power.html


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Greg Seddon said:


> *I feed Eagle Pack *
> 
> *Orginal Adult *
> http://www.eaglepack.com/pages/ep_orig_adult.html
> ...


Me too  



.


----------



## Ray Shanks (May 23, 2004)

I feed Eagle Pack also, and could not be happier.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Pro Plan Performance all the way.......


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't like to give random opinions - I switched to Eukanuba and here's why. My dog wouldn't eat Pro Plan or some other brands and Euk's formulation is much better IMO

Euk PP

Chicken, Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn Meal, Brewers Rice, Fish Meal (source of fish oil), Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of vitamin E, and Citric Acid), Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Natural Chicken Flavor, Dried Egg Product, Brewers Dried Yeast, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Beta-Carotene, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Sodium Hexametaphosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Choline Chloride, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), Glucosamine Hydrochloride, DL-Methionine, L-Carnitine, Chondroitin Sulfate, Rosemary Extract 

Pro Plan PP

Chicken, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, beef tallow preserved with mixed-tocopherols (source of Vitamin E), poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), whole grain corn, corn bran, fish meal, natural flavor, egg product, chicken cartilage (natural source of glucosamine), potassium chloride, dicalcium phosphate, salt, calcium carbonate, vitamin supplements (E, A, B-12, D-3), choline chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, ascorbic acid (source of Vitamin C), zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. 

Notice that with the Eukanuba you get 2 sources of meat or meat products before you get to the corn/rice. That means there's at least twice as much meat or meat product in Euk than any other single ingredient

Notice also that the corn in EUK is ground corn as opposed to Corn Gluten Meal which is a corn waste product basically and has less nutritive value

Euk has 10% moisture compared to Pro Plan's 12%. What are you paying for, food or water?

EUK has chicken fat compared to Pro Plan's beef fat which isn't as digestable

Her stools are much better than they were on anything else and she looks like a million bucks. I know others that have had these same results. The only formulation (I haven't tried it) that comes close to EUK is Black Gold Ultimate Performance.


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

I have fed lots of stuff. I keep coming back to Euk PP for the working dogs. Quality wise to me it's the best. It isn't cheap, but I buy it at the PX and use their Retail Rewards, so it's not bad, and when I'm in Memphis, I can get some through a friend of mine who has the brown bag deal going. 

Pro Plan Performance works great for some dogs - it didn't work for mine. I didn't like the high amount of grains in it for the price I was paying - just ask someone from another dog food company - the corn gluten meal counts as part of the protein count in that food. Again - it works great for some dogs, but it didn't work as well for mine.

I fed Arkat Enhance Professional Athlete - really, really liked it - stools weren't quite as good on it as on the Euk, but it did fine. If I could get it at a store nearby I might give it a longer try.

Have fed Eagle Power Pack and really liked it - but the store that carried it for me is owned by a guy who is a Senior VP at Nutro and they wouldn't keep it in stock and asked me why I just didn't feed Nutro....... they do manage to keep some Euk in stock and only ask me about every 3rd trip in if I'd just feed Nutro. 

You have to find what works for your dog - there are lots of good foods out there, and no one food is right for every dog. I'm sold on Euk for this bunch. Even put my old guy on Euk Senior and have had great results with it.


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Apr 9, 2004)

*I feed Arkat*

NO CORN! 
Dogs are happier with it and it is Cheaper than PP.
here is the Website
http://www.arkat.com/Activeadult.html

Kyle


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

*Dog food*

I just started to use Nutrisource Performance. So far the dogs seem to love it and their coats look perfect. Not sure if I should use after the hunting season is over due to 30-20 Protein/Fat.

I noticed on the previous foods with corn that the dogs had bad gas but now doesn't seem to be so bad. Has anyone heard of links to corn and stinky dog gas? Sounds funny but true.


----------



## taggbro (Sep 28, 2005)

chad fenton said:


> I use PMI Exclusive. It is a very good dog food. Purina mills' top of the line. It cost about 26-28 dollars per 40lbs bag. I am very pleased


Ditto. Except I only pay $23/40lb bag at the local feedstore


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

PMI Exclusive Adult here.........$27



GUARANTEED ANALYSIS: 

Crude Protein, minimum 26.0% Vitamin A, minimum 15,000 IU/kg 
Crude Fat, minimum 15.0% Vitamin E, minimum 100 IU/kg 
Crude Fiber, maximum 3.0% Zinc, minimum 150 ppm 
Moisture, maximum 10.0% Omega-6 Fatty Acids, min 2.5%* 
Ash, maximum 6.0% Omega-3 Fatty Acids, min 0.4%* 
Calcium (Ca), minimum 1.0% Glucosamine Hydrochloride, min 300 ppm* 
Phosphorus (P), minimum 0.8% Chondroitin Sulfate, minimum 100 ppm* 

*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profile. 

INGREDIENTS: Chicken, chicken meal, rice flour, oatmeal, whole grain brown rice, chicken fat
(preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), corn gluten meal, dried beet pulp,
flaxseed, dried egg product, natural chicken flavor, fish meal, brewers dried yeast, potassium 
chloride, salt, choline chloride, glucosamine hydrochloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, 
zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese 
proteinate, chondroitin sulfate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium 
pantothenate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6),vitamin B12 
supplement, menadione dimethylpyrimidinol bisulfite (source of vitamin K activity), 
riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------

